# هل قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

قال المسيح في انجيل يوحنا 20 : 18 أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ

معناه ان كل تعاليم المسيح كانت واضحة وفي العلن و ليس هناك أسرار او اى تعاليم في السر 

السؤال 
. أين قال يسوع أنا الله ؟؟ أين قالها بفمه؟

*****************
*تم التحرير بواسطة المشرف لكسر قوانين القسم ,*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



> قال المسيح في انجيل يوحنا 20 : 18 أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ
> 
> معناه ان كل تعاليم المسيح كانت واضحة وفي العلن و ليس هناك أسرار او اى  تعاليم في السر


مش احنا قلنا سؤال واحد بس ؟؟

مش احنا قلنا لا تفسر من دماغك ؟

مش احنا قلنا ممنوع الكوبى بيست ؟

مش انت عارف ان المنتدى محترم ، يبقى اية لازمة وسام هنا ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



> .  أين قال يسوع أنا الله ؟؟ أين قالها بفمه؟



كل الأسئلة تتعلق بالسؤال دة
إذ انه لو هو الله يبقى طلب العبادة ولو هو الله وهو معانا على لاأرض يبقى الله المتجسد ولو هو الله وذكر اسم " ابن الله " يبقى ذكر انه الأقنوم الثانى ولو هو الله يبقى جاى عشان الخطية الأصلية اللى اصلا هو وعد بيها 

يبقى كل الأسئلة متعلقة بالسؤال الأول

والسؤال الآول تم الإجابة عليه مليارات المرات !

إذا انتهى موضوعك

شكرا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



yes2010 قال:


> إذ انه لو هو الله يبقى طلب العبادة اكتب لى نص الانجيل الذى طلب فيه المسيح العبادة


 
ولو اتيت لك بنص من الانجيل يطلب فيه المسيح العبادة ، ماذا سوف تفعل ؟؟
هل ستؤمن به وبكل ما قاله ؟؟؟ ام ستصر على اغماض عينيك والاصرار على القص واللصق بغير فهم ؟؟


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

ولو اتيت لك بنص من الانجيل يطلب فيه المسيح العبادة ، ماذا سوف تفعل ؟؟
يا  استاذى اين الاجابه على سؤالى  بغض النظر عن دينى 
انا سالت حضرتك  5 اسئلة  اود الاجابة 
و شكرا لرد و اهتمامك


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



yes2010 قال:


> ولو اتيت لك بنص من الانجيل يطلب فيه المسيح العبادة ، ماذا سوف تفعل ؟؟
> يا استاذى اين الاجابه على سؤالى بغض النظر عن دينى
> انا سالت حضرتك 5 اسئلة اود الاجابة
> و شكرا لرد و اهتمامك


 
انت تعترف انك قدمت 5 اسئلة وهذا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى ، فهل تعرف هذا ؟؟

لقد حاولت ان اساعدك في ان تلتزم بقوانين المنتدى بالاكتفاء بسؤال واحد وانت تصر على المخالفة .

انا ارد على سؤال واحد ، فهل تريد الاستمرار في سؤال واحد ام تريد الاصرار على كسر قوانين المنتدى ؟؟؟

سألتك واكرر مرة اخرى ، ماذا اذا اتيت لك بنص من الانجيل يطلب فيه المسيح العبادة ؟؟
ماذا سوف تفعل؟

لماذا تتجاهل الاجابة على السؤال ، هل تخشى ان يكون بالفعل دليل على طلب المسيح العبادة ؟؟


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

هما 5  اسال انتظر من حضرتك الرد  تباعا  فاختار ما شئت من ل5 و اعطينى الرد  و انتظر باقى الاجابات تباعا 
و اسف انا ااقراء  جيدا قوانين المنتدى


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



yes2010 قال:


> هما 5 اسال انتظر من حضرتك الرد تباعا فاختار ما شئت من ل5 و اعطينى الرد و انتظر باقى الاجابات تباعا
> و اسف انا ااقراء جيدا قوانين المنتدى


 
قلت لك انا اجاوب الان عن سؤال واحد فقط ، اذا نعود الى سؤالي لك مرة اخرى ، ماذا اذا اتيت لك من الانجيل بدليل يطلب فيه المسيح العبادة ؟؟

هل ستؤمن بما قاله المسيح وبما جاء في الانجيل ، ام ستستمر في ضلالك بان الانجيل محرّف ؟؟؟

بمعنى آخر ، هل تسأل بغرض المعرفة والفهم ام بغرض الجدل والاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض ؟؟


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

يا استاذى هل يجب ان اؤمن بافكارك مسبقا وان اوافق على وجهة نظرك قبل الاجابة انا بسالك سؤال 
فارجو لا ترد لى السؤال بسؤال 
اذا لم تكن لديك اجابة انتظر باقى الاعضاء و شكرا للرد


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



yes2010 قال:


> يا استاذى هل يجب ان اؤمن بافكارك مسبقا وان اوافق على وجهة نظرك قبل الاجابة انا بسالك سؤال
> فارجو لا ترد لى السؤال بسؤال
> اذا لم تكن لديك اجابة انتظر باقى الاعضاء و شكرا للرد


 

يا عزيزي انا اسألك سؤال بسيط لماذا تخشي الرد عليه ؟؟

هل سؤال عن اثبات الانجيل لاهوت المسيح نابع من غرضك للمعرفة ام للجدال ؟؟

اذا كان غرضك الجدال سوف اتركك لحالك ، اما اذا كان غرضك المعرفة فسأخذ بيدك 

لماذا تخشى السؤال على هذا السؤال البسيط ؟؟؟

لماذا تخاف ان اعطيك فعلا الدليل الذي تطلبه من الانجيل ؟؟


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

لا تصدر على وجهة نظرى استاذى  لو كان لديك الرد لكتبته 
يبدو انى سوف انتظر باقى الاعضاء في الصباح


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



yes2010 قال:


> لا تصدر على وجهة نظرى استاذى لو كان لديك الرد لكتبته
> يبدو انى سوف انتظر باقى الاعضاء في الصباح


 
يا عزيزي ، يبدو عليك قليل الفهم 

سؤالي بسيط ، فلماذا تجعله صعبا ؟؟

هل انت تسأل بغرض المعرفة او بغرض الجدال ؟؟

هذا السؤال سوف يسأله لك اي عضو آخر . فلماذا المماطلة وعدم الاجابة ؟؟


----------



## yes2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

يا عزيزي ، يبدو عليك قليل الفهم 

سؤالي بسيط ، فلماذا تجعله صعبا ؟؟

هل انت تسأل بغرض المعرفة او بغرض الجدال ؟؟

هذا السؤال سوف يسأله لك اي عضو آخر . فلماذا المماطلة وعدم الاجابة ؟

يبدو  انك لا تملك اجابة  شكرا عموما على الرد و المحاولة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

اول صفحتين يا استاذ yes2010 يوضحوا شئ واحد .. هو ان حتى لو جبنالك الايات .. هتضور على مخرج .. 
لو كنت صادق .. لكنت ستقول سأتبع المسيح .. لو وجدته امرنى بعبادته .. لانى سأعرف ساعتها انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد الذى تنبأ عنه كل الانبياء السابقين ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

والان ردا على سؤالك .. لنبدأ بأول نقطة .. ( تحذير مسبق .. الغاء العقل مرفوض )

*Matt 9:2 ​*​​​وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
....................................​*Matt 9:6 ​*​​​وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» ​
*​**​* 
ما معنى خطية ..؟؟
الخطية هى ان يعصى الانسان امر الله ...  اذن الله هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يغفر للناس خطاياها ..

سؤال .. هل كان لاى انسان .. او اى نبى سلطة ان يغفر خطايا لاحد ..؟؟؟ 
الاجابة لا .. الله فقط
كون المسيح هو قد غفر خطاياه .. اذا فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد الذى وعد به الله نفسه طول العهد القديم..

ما رأيك فى اول دليل ؟؟


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

*تم عمل اللازم وتم التحرير بواستطي *​


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



yes2010 قال:


> قال المسيح في انجيل يوحنا 20 : 18 أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ
> 
> معناه ان كل تعاليم المسيح كانت واضحة وفي العلن و ليس هناك أسرار او اى تعاليم في السر
> 
> ...


 
*الرجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع الهام*
”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟

*وقراءة هذه المشاركة*​


Twin قال:


> *من هو المسيح*
> *كثيرون يتهمونا*
> *بأننا ألصقنا علي السيد المسيح صفة الألوهية*
> *ويقولون هو لم يقل هذا*
> ...


​


*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

ثوانى
سؤالك كان ..


> السؤال
> . أين قال يسوع أنا الله ؟؟ أين قالها بفمه؟


اريد ان افهمك بشكل اصح ...
1- هل تقصد ان المسيح قد اعلن عن لاهوته فى جمل كثيرة ولكنه لم يقول مباشرة انا الله فاعبدنى ..؟؟؟
2- هل تقصد ان المسيح اساسا لم يتكلم باى شئ يوضح لاهوته ؟؟؟

السؤال دقيق جدا .. عايزك تروق كده وتقولى ايهما تقصد.. علشان الرد يكون دقيق


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*




yes2010 قال:


> قال المسيح في انجيل يوحنا 20 : 18 أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ





yes2010 قال:


> معناه ان كل تعاليم المسيح كانت واضحة وفي العلن و ليس هناك أسرار او اى تعاليم في السر
> 
> السؤال
> . أين قال يسوع أنا الله ؟؟ أين قالها بفمه؟



*أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»................أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ ......... وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ» (يو 10 : 33 - 38)*

*" أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30)*

*يوحنا 14:9. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. 10 ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ *


*" قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " (يو8/58) ، أي أنا أكون ‏دائمًا ، أنا الكائن دائمًا ، في كل زمان ، بلا بداية ولا نهاية .‏*

*هل هذا طلبك ام تريد المزيد ؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

الأخ الفاضل انت بهذا الموضوع من اول مداخلة لك مخترق كل القوانين تقريبا 

هل انت مستعد لمناقشة ما اتيت به ام لا ؟؟؟


----------



## yes2010 (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

اكيد طبعا و بس انا حبيت  احط لك  امثله كثير للايضاح


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

اتمنى من المشرف إن وافق على هذا الأسلوب فى الكلام ومناقشة الأجوبة فى قسم الأسئلة المسيحية ان يحذف كل رده الا اول نقطة تكلم فيها وهى " غفران الخطايا " او ان ينقله الى قسم الرد على الشبهات ليكون لنا الحرية اكبر فى ظل قوانين القسم هناك


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

قل لى ما معنى كلمة " مهما " ؟؟

فَأًَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ : الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ


----------



## yes2010 (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

اكرر شكرى ليكم على اسلوب الحوار و الاحترام المتبادل 
و صدقنى لا اقصد مطلقا تكسير قواعد  المنتدى فقط كتب الاسئلة للتذكير فقط بالنقط الاساسية التى نتناقش فيها  بكل ود  وحب  واحترام
ارجوا   ان اكون ضيف يجمعنا النقاش و الاحترام 
تحياتى للقائمين على النتدى


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*




> وهنا نجد ان الابن لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه شيئاً بل ان الآب هو الذي أعطاه ويريه الاعمال العجيبة...



شئ طبيعى ان الإبن لا يعمل من نفسه شيئاُ لأنه غير منفصل عن الآب فمن قال لك انه منفصل عن الإب ليعمل من نفسه بدون الأىب شيئ ؟؟
هذا دليل على وحدانيته مع الآب !


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



> اكرر شكرى ليكم على اسلوب الحوار و الاحترام المتبادل
> و صدقنى لا اقصد مطلقا تكسير قواعد  المنتدى فقط كتب الاسئلة للتذكير فقط بالنقط الاساسية التى نتناقش فيها  بكل ود  وحب  واحترام
> ارجوا   ان اكون ضيف يجمعنا النقاش و الاحترام
> تحياتى للقائمين على النتدى



عزيزى

تقصد ان تكسر القوانين ...... لا يهمنى فى شئ
لا تقصد ان تكسر القوانين ... لا يهمنى ايضا فى شئ 

ما يهمنى ان لا تكسرها

فالقسم هو للأسئلة والأجوبة فقط 
بمعنى انك تسأل عن معلومة ونجيبك

وغير مسموح لك ان تناقش هنا 
فالقسم المخص لذلك هو قسم الرد على لاشبهات

هذا اولا

اما ثانيا

ارجو ان تنسق كلامك اكثر من هذا لسهولة قراءته ! ارجو


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



> "لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحًاً. لَيْسَ أحَدٌ صَالِحًا إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ" (مت17:19)



بل هذا دليل حرفى انه هو الله !
ما رأيك ؟؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



yes2010 قال:


> يا ريت تعطينى فقط تفسيرك او الايات التى تتحدث عن النقاط التى طلبت توضيحها
> لانك بالشكل دا هتجيب لى ايه وتفسرها باسلوب و انا هرجع اجيب ايه و افسرها باسلوبي


 
غير مسموح للمسلم ان يفسر الكتاب المقدس بتفسيراته الخاصة 
الرجاء فقط استخدام التفاسير المسيحية للآباء .


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*



> اليس هذا تناقض بين الحالتين  ارجو التوضيح



اولا : خطوة جيدة انك اعترفت ان النصف الثانى يناقد النصف الأول 
ولكن السؤال المهم هل انت اصبت فى تفسير الجزء الأول ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: السؤال الثانى*

اسمح لي بسؤال 



yes2010 قال:


> ًجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ : الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِك


 
هل الله يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء وكل شيء ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هال قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
يُغلق بسبب التكرار
ناقشنا موضوع الوهية المسيح في اكثر من مئة موضوع، لا داعي للتكرار.


----------

